
Developers say Google's Go is 'most sought after' programming language of 2020 - hu3
https://www.zdnet.com/article/developers-say-googles-go-is-most-sought-after-programming-language-of-2020/
======
AnimalMuppet
> Microsoft's Visual Studio Code (VS Code) is the most widely used code editor
> among Go developers.

That surprised me. I would have expected that the Go people would not be the
types to flock to the Microsoft developer ecosystem.

~~~
theOnlyMoment
Anecdotally, I think there's a difference from early/core Go adopters who
tended to be more from a Unix background vs. the majority that "want to learn"
go who're choosing VS Code not because of the Microsoft ecosystem but more so
because of its lightweight but IDE like environment. In other words I doubt
the fact that there's any correlation between text editor choice and the
desire to learn go.

~~~
hactually
I disagree, I used Vim and jumped to VSCode. I know more Java/enterprise guys
jumping more towards Goland - the Jetbrains ide that encourages poor
formatting

------
sneeuwpopsneeuw
No where in the article they mentioning rust. While some time ago the same
kind of research showed rust was the most sought after language.

